# 2018 Wild Turkey Management Cooperator patches



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't look too bad


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

BWHUNTR said:


> Don't look too bad


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Nice. The CO who does the rules and regs portion of our hunter safety classes was raving about how good they looked this year.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Take away the Mi. Gov/ Turkey and I’d say it would go from not bad to great . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Got one already. They look awesome


----------

